
What the Industry Knew About Sugar's Health Effects, but Didn't Tell Us - LeoJiWoo
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2017/11/21/565766988/what-the-industry-knew-about-sugars-health-effects-but-didnt-tell-us
======
bob_theslob646
>In the PLOS Biology paper, Glantz and his co-authors argue that the ongoing
controversy surrounding sugar in our diets "may be rooted in more than 60
years of food and beverage industry manipulation of science."

This is really frightening.

It is also sad that their is so little education on nutrition. Extremely mind
boggling.

All hail obseity, when you can get 10 chicken nuggets for a $1.49, but a
grilled chicken salad will set you back $8-$12 bucks.

